# Hello!



## Smarie95 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi I'm new here
Me and my boyfriend are newly fancy mice owners and are thinking of breeding in the near future. Just here to read up on it and ask some questions.
We have 2 female fancy mice bought from our local pet store.
They're grey and are named Nibbles and Tuffy.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------

